# Hi Guys! NEED HELP.. Think i soft brick !



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

*I was trying to Install the 1% battery for axiom... and now im stock on the DUAL CORE screen.. already tried to restore my backups via stock recovery(holding power and up/down button) but when i click on the folder nothing shows up. *

*Will Appreciate Any help!*


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

You can't restore back-ups thru stock recovery. They need to be restored thru cwm or safestrap depending on which one you used to create the back-ups


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

You sir have softbricked your bionic. You need to FXZ to get it running again. You dont need anything but a system FXZ so it will be a smaller download but if you cant find one or that does not fix it then you will need to do a full FXZ.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

this is why you use safestrap

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi guys!

I had to learn how to use RSD and this is where im at right now ....

.886 and forever rooted... my question is .. how can I go back to 901 or 902?

Oh by way.... tried to installed .893 via OTA... I don't know what happen but I was stock on this screen (fastboot flash mode invalid CDT)... had to run FIXCDT and then RSD again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/10442-902-bionic-path-saver-and-restoreroot-utility/

should have everything you need.


----------

